# Can we keep him mum ?



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

. . . please ?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a lovely pic


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww thats a really lovely picture bless so sweet :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

How adorable is that?


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a lovely, lovely picture.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute :001_wub:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

they obviously dont get along.. think you should send me 1 :smilewinkgrin:

fab pic!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw how gorgeous are they :001_tt1: Lovely photo


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwww how adorable are they :001_tt1:


----------



## hevdawn11 (Jan 24, 2011)

o look, how adorable, they really love each other.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh that really is the cutest picture ever!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Oh that really is the cutest picture ever!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Have to agree :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely picture._


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww :001_tt1: thats soooo cute and the caption is brilliant!!!


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

That is just so sweet.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

How cute is that picture....even my Husband went Aaah.

What a lovely pair of cats.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well if that picture is anything to go by i think you have the start of a brilliant friendship. how cute is that


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow what a lovely sweet picture...bless xxx


----------

